# Mini Lop Rabbit and 5 Syrian Hamsters



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello,

Unfortunately Im having to rehome my pets due to financial issues.

I want my pets to go to loving homes only where they will be treated right and loved for the rest of their lifes.

First, I have A mini lop Black Rabbit, Medium sized, he is 7 months old. has had his vac's' all done . due in November for myxi. and VHD next year. He has had the snuffles but has been treated and all cleared up. hes a sweet bunny that is just looking for a new owner.

I also have 5 Syrian Hamsters, 1 White boy, 1 Golden Girl, 1 White and Cream banded girl, 1 White and light browny boy and 1 White and golden girl.

If anyone can offer a loving home or want more information please get in touch by emailing me or posting on here.

If you want cages or the hutch there will be a charge but if you just want the animals they are free, but I will need to see a picture of your set up.

Thank you


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Im in Kent.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd love to rescue a new Syrian but Kent is a near 4 hour drive  booo


----------



## Wizzizz (Nov 2, 2007)

are these still looking for homes??


----------

